# Disminuye el sonido con 2 SUBS



## SonyXploD (Dic 14, 2011)

Bueno. tengo 2 subwoofers mtx jackhammer 12" 5512  svc 4ohm
funcionando cada uno con una pionner 2100t en bridge 4ohm 

lo que me esta pasando es que tengo un cajon arriba del otro (ambos iguales) pero cuando enciendo un amplificador suena duro y en lo que enciendo el otro pareciera que la potencia disminuyera. no entiendo porque me pasa esto si alcontrario deberia de sonar mas al ser 2 subwoofers. no entiendo porque suena mas 1no solo que los dos.

talves se me esta cancelando el sonido? tendre que ponerlos mucho mas lejos?

ambos amplificadores estan siendo alimentados por 3 fuentes atx en paralelo con sus fusibles y puentes de bloqueo.. y cada 3 fuentes estan conectados a diferentes tomas de la casa

que podria estar pasando?


----------



## hanton (Dic 14, 2011)

mediste si habia caida de tension a la entrada del amplificador ???

acuerdate que las fuentes trabajan con alta frecuencia y tal vez el cable no deja pasar el suficiente voltaje


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 15, 2011)

No tengo multimetro.. Pero el problema es que esto me pasa con poco o alto volumen.. El booom de los subs se va por completo cuando enciendo el otro.  Entonces a poco volumen la tension debe estar estable, y como son amplificadores y fuentes separadas al encender un segundo sub no afectaria la energia del otro.. Por eso no entiendo por que el retumbe se va casi x completo. Poniendo los cajones uno alado del otro, o uno arriba del otro probe poniendolos bien lejos y me parece que no pasaba.. Pero no entiendo si es cancelacion entonces xq no se cancelan los cajones de dobles bajos porteados convencionales si tecnicamente tendrian la misma orientacion. Uno alado del otro :S


----------



## hanton (Dic 15, 2011)

la señal de entrada la sacas de la misma fuente reproductor puede ser que el encender el otro baje a la mitad la señal de entrada pero debieras hacer mediciones con un multimetro te ayudara mucho conseguirte uno


----------



## capitanp (Dic 15, 2011)

Tu respuesta es facil... -FASE-POLARIDAD-


----------



## lisandro_maciel (Dic 15, 2011)

Como dice el amigo Capitanp.... inversion de fase, o sea, polaridad invertida en la conexion del sub, o en la entrada de señal al amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2011)

Invertile los cables a uno de los parlantes subwoofer y contanos que pasa.


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Invertile los cables a uno de los parlantes subwoofer y contanos que pasa.



te refieres a conectar en el conector rojo el negativo y en el conector negro el positivo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2011)

Si , hacé esa prueba (siempre y cuando sean cajas con parlantes no potenciadas)


----------

